# Priming colored stucco prior to painting



## vvpainter (Mar 11, 2011)

I just recently put a bid on the house that had a colored stucco. The type of stucco that has color already pre-mixed in it. It was done about 10 years ago. Since the stucco already had color it was never painted before. I told the customer, that the house would be primed prior to painting. After i talked with a sales rep at Dunn Edwards store he told me priming is not necessary. I am pretty sure he is wrong, but for a moment he made me doubt. Colored or non colored, if it was never painted, it needs primer first. Right?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Listen to you're paint rep.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

AS long as you get any dirt and mildew off it is probably not necessary to prime if it is in good sound condition, especially if you are using a flat finish. If you are using a finish with any amount of shine I might be concerned about laps and flashing as the surface is usually very absorbent. It may be beneficial to prime it from that stand point. Like Chrisn says-listen to the rep. I've done a few of these and remember the first one I did I got an education. It took a ton of material! Figure accordingly.


----------



## Rick W (Mar 1, 2011)

I've done this type of work many times. We pressure wash. When dry, caulk any cracks and smooth them with a wet rag as you go. We like to use Elastomeric paint for stucco. We apply with a spray, back roll, and fog spray over once rolled. completing each section before moving on. No priming needed unless you have some deep water stains that don't come off with p-wash.

Good luck,

Rick.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Like others have said here, priming stucco is not necessary unless you have lots of stains etc to deal with. 

If it hasn't been painted before, the surface will be quite porous so you'll go through quite a bit of material on your first coat. Plan on about 200-225 sq ft per gallon for your first coat, and probably close to 300-325 per gallon for your second (assuming your spraying). Make sure you're backrolling that initial coat for uniformity.


----------



## crazywasp (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had great success priming stucco/lime paint with a "cinder block" product. Treat it like concrete because it kind of is. I really don't like the plastic look of elastomerics, that's just me.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## BADPIG (Sep 5, 2008)

I just did a colored stucco job last week. The owner was a little peeved because the stucco rep that sold him the stucco work eight years ago promised that it never would fade out bad and he wouldnt have to paint anymore.

I just pressure washed, prepped and used Kelly Moore Low Sheen on it and it came out smoking.

I kinda chuckle to myself when I hear the HO tell me that the exterior never needs to be painted because the stucco was colored...mother nature really is an exterior painters friend in the long run.

James.


----------

